# before and after



## M & M cycle (Aug 17, 2014)

Hi, I took my 47/48 Schwinn B6 down to the frame and started cleaning, straightening polishing rebuilding etc. I still have along way to go but feel there is some hope now, I used goof off regular and goof off rust remover, MR clean original magic erasers , WD 40 , SOS pads and soap and water, I borrowed some rims and handlebars out of my Son Michaels parts stash, I like original paint bikes, I just want this to be a good rider when I'm done, I  still need to replace the crank/pedals and find a ok condition green original B6 front fender, thanks all for your help, I really do appreciate it!!, Mark


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 17, 2014)

*Great progress*

Bike is looking great. Rob.


----------



## mike j (Aug 17, 2014)

Progress with a capital P. Great job so far.


----------



## dfa242 (Aug 18, 2014)

Love that green color combo - excellent!


----------

